# Army Close to Finalizing Pinks and Greens Uniform for All Soldiers



## Kraut783 (Nov 5, 2017)

I know it's another uniform change....but I do like this direction. Wonder if the Ike Jacket will come back later on?

Army Close to Finalizing Pinks and Greens Uniform for All Soldiers | Military.com


----------



## Topkick (Nov 5, 2017)

Kraut783 said:


> I know it's another uniform change....but I do like this direction. Wonder if the Ike Jacket will come back later on?
> 
> Army Close to Finalizing Pinks and Greens Uniform for All Soldiers | Military.com



I like the change back as well. The Big Green Machine (often known as the big green wienie) should be wearing green uniforms.


----------



## ShadowSpear (Nov 5, 2017)

I've been wanting the Army to revert back to WW2 style since I was in.

I wonder how this will work:



> The black beret will remain, but there will also be a service cap and a garrison cap featuring "rounded edges, so it will not look like the pointed edges that were on the old dress greens garrison cap," Dailey said.


----------



## AWP (Nov 5, 2017)

Pinks and greens to replace the old Class A and the Blues to remain...the more formal option. The Army has an all or nothing approach to uniforms, but I like how the Marines have an "in between" option.

Soldiers will bitch about setting up a dress uniform, but will take a ridiculous amount of pride in them...which is how it should go. Bitching soldiers are within reason happy soldiers. That's how the world works.


----------



## DasBoot (Nov 5, 2017)

Just make this the primary. I don’t hate the ASU but it just doesn’t have the same look as the old greens or the Pinks. And the wear of tabs looks shitty on them too. And you are going to have some pissed Joes if we have to start wearing these things regularly.


----------



## Kraut783 (Nov 5, 2017)

I keep thinking of the Band of Brothers series....the time period uniforms look great.  Unfortunately, I retired too soon to wear it.


----------



## Marauder06 (Nov 5, 2017)

I think this is stupid and unnecessary.  With all this time we're spending redesigning uniforms, we could be redesigning our combat strategy to something that actually works.

This uniform change, like the ones before it, are largely "bread and circuses" distractions for the masses.


----------



## Gunz (Nov 5, 2017)

For chrissake find something and stick with it.


----------



## Kraut783 (Nov 5, 2017)

C'mon...we gotta look good, no matter what the cost!!!  

(sarcasm)


----------



## policemedic (Nov 5, 2017)

I’m with @Marauder06. This is a waste of money that should be better spent towards improving training or equipment.


----------



## Kraut783 (Nov 5, 2017)

Agreed...the uniform camo changes...ASU change, now this.  While I do like this change.....it is a total waste of money.


----------



## Dienekes (Nov 5, 2017)

I forget where I read it, likely here on SS, but isn't there a significant incentive for commanders/leaders to have some tangible evidence of their contributions to a unit, policy, change in whatever, which leads to constant changes or policies of "fixing something that ain't broke". It seems like this is just a ridiculous institutional thing that the Army has simply bred into its upper ranks, and a uniform is just an easy, political, "back-to-our-roots" change.


----------



## AWP (Nov 6, 2017)

These will look good with the SFAB's new green berets...


----------



## Topkick (Nov 6, 2017)

Marauder06 said:


> I think this is stupid and unnecessary.  With all this time we're spending redesigning uniforms, we could be redesigning our combat strategy to something that actually works.
> 
> This uniform change, like the ones before it, are largely "bread and circuses" distractions for the masses.



I agree that a lot of resources have been wasted on uniform changes but I like this change, I hope it happens, and I hope it's the last one for a long while.


----------



## Marauder06 (Nov 6, 2017)

Topkick said:


> I agree that a lot of resources have been wasted on uniform changes but I like this change, I hope it happens, and I hope it's the last one for a long while.



Every time we change a uniform it costs millions, if not billions, of dollars.  Our country is broke, the Army is scaling back benefits, we even had to restructure the entire retirement system.  Yet there is plenty of money for uniform changes.  Didn't Congress tell all of the services to knock that shit off a few years back?  Yet here we are again.

On top of the needless expenditure, don't the SMA and CSA have more important things to be doing with their time?  Uniform changes are one of the least important things we need to be worrying about right now.  We're in three ground wars right now (four, if you count Africa) and might be in another one in Korea if we're not careful.  And the Army continues to struggle with recruiting.  We need to focus more on who we're putting into our current uniforms, not what they might look like in new ones.

"Uh-oh Chief, people are starting to ask questions about our f'd up personnel system again."

"Well, Sergeant Major, you know what to do..."


----------



## Topkick (Nov 6, 2017)

Marauder06 said:


> Every time we change a uniform it costs millions, if not billions, of dollars.  Our country is broke, the Army is scaling back benefits, we even had to restructure the entire retirement system.  Yet there is plenty of money for uniform changes.  Didn't Congress tell all of the services to knock that shit off a few years back?  Yet here we are again.
> 
> On top of the needless expenditure, don't the SMA and CSA have more important things to be doing with their time?  Uniform changes are one of the least important things we need to be worrying about right now.  We're in three ground wars right now (four, if you count Africa) and might be in another one in Korea if we're not careful.  And the Army continues to struggle with recruiting.  We need to focus more on who we're putting into our current uniforms, not what they might look like in new ones.
> 
> ...



Totally agree. Except that IMO, it's important to have a uniform that people want to wear. I personally think the current uniform bites. Like the Marine Corps, the iconic uniform is important to recruiting, retention, and professionalism. I have an (R) after my rank so I do think your opinion matters more.


----------



## Marauder06 (Nov 6, 2017)

Topkick said:


> Totally agree. Except that IMO, it's important to have a uniform that people want to wear. I personally think the current uniform bites. Like the Marine Corps, the iconic uniform is important to recruiting, retention, and professionalism. *I have an (R) after my rank so I do think your opinion matters more*.



Not at all.  That (R) after your rank gives you the benefit of distance.  If anything, your opinion is more objective than mine.

I wear Class B or Class A almost every day because of my current job.  I think it works just fine.  The brown uniform reminds me of the Marine Corps'.


----------



## policemedic (Nov 6, 2017)

The original uniform was blue, as I recall...at least the coat was. I’m perfectly fine with the blue ASU from a historical perspective. 

I do think the WWII uniform looks better but it’s certainly not a back to our roots change and it just isn’t worth the money.


----------



## Gunz (Nov 6, 2017)

Pinks?


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Nov 6, 2017)

Ocoka said:


> Pinks?
> 
> View attachment 20192



I was wondering how long that was going to take.


----------



## Totentanz (Nov 6, 2017)

Marauder06 said:


> Every time we change a uniform it costs millions, if not billions, of dollars.  Our country is broke, the Army is scaling back benefits, we even had to restructure the entire retirement system.  Yet there is plenty of money for uniform changes.  Didn't Congress tell all of the services to knock that shit off a few years back?  Yet here we are again.
> 
> On top of the needless expenditure, don't the SMA and CSA have more important things to be doing with their time?  Uniform changes are one of the least important things we need to be worrying about right now.  We're in three ground wars right now (four, if you count Africa) and might be in another one in Korea if we're not careful.  And the Army continues to struggle with recruiting.  We need to focus more on who we're putting into our current uniforms, not what they might look like in new ones.
> 
> ...



Well said.  While I think the change is a positive one, I don't think it (or really the majority of the changes in the last 15 or so years) are needed, and they're not without substantial cost.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Nov 6, 2017)

Marauder06 said:


> Every time we change a uniform it costs millions, if not billions, of dollars.  Our country is broke, the Army is scaling back benefits, we even had to restructure the entire retirement system.  Yet there is plenty of money for uniform changes.  Didn't Congress tell all of the services to knock that shit off a few years back?  Yet here we are again.
> 
> On top of the needless expenditure, don't the SMA and CSA have more important things to be doing with their time?  Uniform changes are one of the least important things we need to be worrying about right now.  We're in three ground wars right now (four, if you count Africa) and might be in another one in Korea if we're not careful.  And the Army continues to struggle with recruiting.  We need to focus more on who we're putting into our current uniforms, not what they might look like in new ones.
> 
> ...


SMA's gonna SMA...uniforms seem to be what they enjoy fucking with.

If I was still in I'd wonder if we were going to go with the same tailoring the Corps uses, because their uniforms fit perfect.  However, their shade of Olive has't changed much over the years and I'd say it would have been an easy adoption to just take their Service Uniform and remove the EGA and put branch symbols rather than fuck with this.

Pinks and Greens was only on part of that uniform suite, you had green pants, green shirt, then even a khaki jacket...but they're going to select one part that makes this not versatile.  In my last two jobs I probably could have worn a service uniform every day, but that was not the prescribed uniform.  So what's the point?


----------



## Gunz (Nov 6, 2017)

Ooh-Rah said:


> I was wondering how long that was going to take.



I only did it to get more "hate." Oh, darn it...there's no "hate" button anymore.


----------



## Marauder06 (Nov 6, 2017)

Ocoka said:


> I only did it to get more "hate." Oh, darn it...there's no "hate" button anymore.



I loved the hate button.  I think the only member on the site with more "hate" than me is The Troll.


----------



## Kraut783 (Nov 13, 2017)

Gotta say, I have a need to watch Band of Brothers again.....meant to over Veterans Day weekend, but wife wants to watch it too, she has never seen it.

EDIT: meant to mention, seeing the pink and greens reminded me of Band of Brothers series


----------



## Gunz (Nov 14, 2017)

Great series. Except for that dweeb from "Friends."


----------



## Blizzard (Nov 15, 2017)

Marauder06 said:


> Every time we change a uniform it costs millions, if not billions, of dollars.  Our country is broke, the Army is scaling back benefits, we even had to restructure the entire retirement system.  Yet there is plenty of money for uniform changes.  Didn't Congress tell all of the services to knock that shit off a few years back?  Yet here we are again.
> 
> On top of the needless expenditure, don't the SMA and CSA have more important things to be doing with their time?  Uniform changes are one of the least important things we need to be worrying about right now.  We're in three ground wars right now (four, if you count Africa) and might be in another one in Korea if we're not careful.  And the Army continues to struggle with recruiting.  We need to focus more on who we're putting into our current uniforms, not what they might look like in new ones.
> 
> ...


It almost needs a FWA tag.  Add to that mix USAFs apparently silent move from UCP to OCP ABU patterns, not to mention all the chatter about a straight up move from ABUs to ACUs.  If they're going to make a change, at least it's towards consolidation but still...ABUs are what, maybe 10 years old?


----------



## Topkick (Nov 15, 2017)

Ocoka said:


> Great series. Except for that dweeb from "Friends."



He played a great douche bag Commander in Band of Brothers. It seemed so natural.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Nov 15, 2017)

Topkick said:


> He played a great douche bag Commander in Band of Brothers. It seemed so natural.



Schwimmer is actually a better actor than he gets credit for. Wife and I are huge fans of Friends, but it did not take long to forget i was watching Ross dressed as a soldier.


----------



## Topkick (Nov 15, 2017)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Schwimmer is actually a better actor than he gets credit for. Wife and I are huge fans of Friends, but it did not take long to forget i was watching Ross dressed as a soldier.



Not really a fan of Schwimmer but I honestly thought he did a good job in Band of Brothers. We all know leaders like his character and he played it well.


----------



## Marauder06 (Nov 15, 2017)

Topkick said:


> Not really a fan of Schwimmer but I honestly thought he did a good job in Band of Brothers. We all know leaders like his character and he played it well.



I agree.  He pulled that role off masterfully.


----------



## Il Duce (Nov 18, 2017)

Marauder06 said:


> I agree.  He pulled that role off masterfully.



In the book one of the things I remember the E Co veterans talking about is they believe they never would have been such a good company if it weren't for their shithead Company Commander and 1SG - but they never would have survived combat with them still in command.

I thought it opened an interesting line of thought about how tough you should make initial training - and how it should differentiate from you actual unit.  I think it's what we try to do with basic/AIT vs units but there are some trade-offs from having a cohort unit from day 1.  It made me think a lot about what styles of leadership are most appropriate at each level - and at what you're trying to accomplish.  

I thought in some ways the mini-series and Schwimmer's performance treated that CPT and his motivations with more nuance than the book - and it was great.


----------

